# PE Mechanical October, 2010



## chaocl (Nov 3, 2010)

I took Mechanical-Thermal and Fluid. The AM is ok and reasonable questions for me. PM has more questions that I never seem before but after thinking that I can conquer most of the problems. I hope that I can get around 31 in the AM and 25 in the PM.

Please give your feedback from the exam. Thanks! (Based on this website and some of my friends' feedback that seems everyone are ok for the AM and have difficulties in the PM----correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## dhw23 (Nov 3, 2010)

I felt great about the mechanical morning exam. I didn't guess on any problems and had spare time to double check my answers. I feel confident that I got 35/40 correct. The afternoon HVAC test was very rough and not what I expected, but I still think I probably grinded enough to get 25/40 correct. We shall see......


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Nov 3, 2010)

In the morning I was almost done after 2 hours. Then re-calculated some things in different ways, and caught some errors. I left the morning 15 minutes early.

There were 2-3 questions I didn't really know how to really do (or the results I got where far away from any of the choices). Mostly MD-related.

In the afternoon (HVAC) I really took the entire time to do everything. 1-2 that I had to guess. I didn't really have time to re-calculate too many things.

All other questions I had the feeling I knew how to do them and got results that were close to the choices ( I know,the choices include good decoys that are close to when you make one step wrong) . Compared to NCEES sample exam, it was similar in difficulty and what to expect in general. Obviously the questions were different than in the sample exam


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 3, 2010)

Morning - Finished in under 3 hours and if I got anything less than 35 I'd be surprised. Went through the entire thing and only skipped/marked 5 and had plenty of time to rework.

PM (MD)- Went through the whole test with about 30-45 min to spare, but had skipped/marked 10. Some I reworked, but the ones I knew that I wouldn't ever get I just straight guessed. If I had a number that was even in the ballpark as an answer, that's the one I picked and moved on to the next one. There wasn't much time to double check anything. I did a mental check afterwards and I was certain about 13, probable on another 15 or so, and it's a crapshoot for another 5 or 6. I couldn't remember about 4, and I'm guessing if I cant remember what the problem was, it wasn't one that stumped me so I probably got it right.


----------



## Relvinim (Nov 3, 2010)

I am one of the few that felt more comfortable with the PM (MD) session than the AM session. Not saying I did better in the aftermoon but felt more comfortable with the problems. I felt good about the fact that 85% of all the problems I got an answer that matched one of the choices but I know that doesn't mean much. I say I had to flat out guess on about 5 of them total.

I've really been enjoying the last few days knowing I don't have to look at that damn MERM book.


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 3, 2010)

Relvinim said:


> I am one of the few that felt more comfortable with the PM (MD) session than the AM session. Not saying I did better in the aftermoon but felt more comfortable with the problems. I felt good about the fact that 85% of all the problems I got an answer that matched one of the choices but I know that doesn't mean much. I say I had to flat out guess on about 5 of them total.
> I've really been enjoying the last few days knowing I don't have to look at that damn MERM book.


I'm lost without it next to me at all times. I might start putting it under my pillow at night.


----------



## chaocl (Nov 3, 2010)

You know...it is cold now...so I burn the MERM to keep me warm. 

Just Kidding...MERM is the best material to prepare the PE mechanical.


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Nov 3, 2010)

chaocl said:


> Please give your feedback from the exam. Thanks! (Based on this website and some of my friends' feedback that seems everyone are ok for the AM and have difficulties in the PM----correct me if I am wrong)


That's how I felt, I took the MD depth module though.


----------



## MadDawg (Nov 3, 2010)

Relvinim said:


> I am one of the few that felt more comfortable with the PM (MD) session than the AM session. Not saying I did better in the aftermoon but felt more comfortable with the problems. I felt good about the fact that 85% of all the problems I got an answer that matched one of the choices but I know that doesn't mean much. I say I had to flat out guess on about 5 of them total.



I felt more comfortable about the afternoon (T&amp;F) than the morning--guess I'll see in a couple months!


----------



## chaocl (Nov 4, 2010)

MadDawg said:


> Relvinim said:
> 
> 
> > I am one of the few that felt more comfortable with the PM (MD) session than the AM session. Not saying I did better in the aftermoon but felt more comfortable with the problems. I felt good about the fact that 85% of all the problems I got an answer that matched one of the choices but I know that doesn't mean much. I say I had to flat out guess on about 5 of them total.
> ...


I think the afternoon isn't that bad if you compare to the April, 2010 exam (T&amp;F)...all my friend passed if they choosed HVAC. I score 31/40 AM and only 13/40 PM in April, 2010 exam....I should choose HVAC last time. My first time exam in Oct, 2009 for the PM is 18/40 (after I failed and I study everyday and 13/40 is my reward :smileyballs: )


----------



## JHood (Nov 4, 2010)

Took HVAC in April and guessed on half of the depth. Failed.

Took MD depth this October and felt fairly confident. I finished the morning with time to rework two problems I skipped. The MD depth was better than the HVAC from April. I spent too much time on a few questions that I started to work out, then ended up skipping until the end. There were definitely a few questions that I knew how to do, but it still took beyond 6 minutes to solve. I realized I had ~10 blank questions with 5 minutes to finish. Besides eliminating obvious wrong answers, I guessed the same for the remaining knowing I would get some wrong, but would at least get one or two correct...hopefully.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Nov 4, 2010)

JHood said:


> Took HVAC in April and guessed on half of the depth. Failed.
> Took MD depth this October and felt fairly confident. I finished the morning with time to rework two problems I skipped. The MD depth was better than the HVAC from April. I spent too much time on a few questions that I started to work out, then ended up skipping until the end. There were definitely a few questions that I knew how to do, but it still took beyond 6 minutes to solve. I realized I had ~10 blank questions with 5 minutes to finish. Besides eliminating obvious wrong answers, I guessed the same for the remaining knowing I would get some wrong, but would at least get one or two correct...hopefully.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


what is your university degree in or what are you working? to me MD and HVAC seem to be far away from each other. I could imagine to do TF (I did HVAC) if i needed to. but MD really seems to be completely different from an HVAC engineer.

Good luck to you


----------



## chaocl (Nov 4, 2010)

If you study Kaplan sample...one similar question show in three afternoon depth. So by study that book you have to do some connection between all 3 depths. Even you study only one depth but you have to think more behind the question...it will help on this exam.


----------



## JHood (Nov 4, 2010)

HerrKaLeun said:


> JHood said:
> 
> 
> > Took HVAC in April and guessed on half of the depth. Failed.
> ...


Maryland College Park - Undergrad Mechanical (general stuff)

Maryland College Park - Grad Mechanical (focus Energy and the Environment: Power plants, chillers, absorbers, energy conversion, fuel cells, etc...)

Current profession - Neither MD or HVAC related of course!

Looking over the NCEES outline, I assumed the HVAC would include similar power systems or energy engineering type of questions, but some of the general equipment questions you could only know if you were a HVAC engineer. Plus the ~4 chapters in the MERM didn't really help for the complex questions. I felt that you needed to rely heavily on additional resources. I assumed wrong that a grad degree with emphasis in energy and power systems would suffice for the HVAC depth.

The MD depth I felt was more for the Mechanical Engineer who was well disciplined in general Mechanical Engineering and you only needed the MERM and Shipley's of which I had both of them on my bookshelf...plus I took a Machine Design course as a upper level Engineering elective in undergrad. I felt that I did better on the MD vs the HVAC.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Nov 4, 2010)

JHood said:


> Maryland College Park - Undergrad Mechanical (general stuff)Maryland College Park - Grad Mechanical (focus Energy and the Environment: Power plants, chillers, absorbers, energy conversion, fuel cells, etc...)
> 
> Current profession - Neither MD or HVAC related of course!
> 
> ...


It sounds like my graduate program (Energy systems) is somewhat similar to yours. but you are right, in grad school you learn a lot, but the test required to have some hands-on knowledge. You should do well in T/F too.


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 4, 2010)

JHood said:


> HerrKaLeun said:
> 
> 
> > JHood said:
> ...


I miss College Park sometimes, especially Marathon Deli....


----------



## acontractor (Nov 22, 2010)

I took ME Thermal and Fluids. It is my first trial. I did fine in AM session. I am expecting around 35/40. PM session was brutal. I couldn't get close answer to many of the problems. I will probably get between 15-25/40.

I have heard that cut score is 56 and sometimes they go as low as 53. I am right around the border, I am quite nervous.


----------



## chaocl (Nov 23, 2010)

acontractor said:


> I took ME Thermal and Fluids. It is my first trial. I did fine in AM session. I am expecting around 35/40. PM session was brutal. I couldn't get close answer to many of the problems. I will probably get between 15-25/40.
> I have heard that cut score is 56 and sometimes they go as low as 53. I am right around the border, I am quite nervous.


I think the pass rate for the "mechanical" should be 60% (I know Civil is around 70% = 56/80). In April, 2010 ME exam, I expect to get 35 AM and end out getting 31. (I feel similar this time). In the PM I feel pressure and not familiar with a lot of question I assume I get around 18 but end out I get only 13. Therefore I minus addtion 8 from my expectation score. (35+17)-8 = 44...So it actually is my score.

If you assuming 35+25 = 60 and minus 8 you got 52 that will put you through.


----------



## principal (Nov 23, 2010)

I took the ME Thermal/Fluids exam.

I agree that the morning was straight forward. I had time to go back and double check most all answers. With that said...with the time crunch, a few educated guesses, etc... I'd be surprised if I didn't make several silly mistakes, when in reality I don't think I should have missed more than 5 at the most.

The T/F depth threw me off a bit. I felt that for nearly all the afternoon I was looking for the right and they kept throwing the left. It was frustrating. I probably random guessed at 6, at least. And educated guessed at a minimum of 10. With that said…I have minimal confidence in my afternoon performance. Test outcome…TBD.

Gut feeling…just short.


----------



## chaocl (Nov 30, 2010)

acontractor said:


> I took ME Thermal and Fluids. It is my first trial. I did fine in AM session. I am expecting around 35/40. PM session was brutal. I couldn't get close answer to many of the problems. I will probably get between 15-25/40.
> I have heard that cut score is 56 and sometimes they go as low as 53. I am right around the border, I am quite nervous.


Don't worry about your PM score because your AM score will pull you up to pass.


----------



## chaocl (Nov 30, 2010)

principal said:


> I took the ME Thermal/Fluids exam.
> I agree that the morning was straight forward. I had time to go back and double check most all answers. With that said...with the time crunch, a few educated guesses, etc... I'd be surprised if I didn't make several silly mistakes, when in reality I don't think I should have missed more than 5 at the most.
> 
> The T/F depth threw me off a bit. I felt that for nearly all the afternoon I was looking for the right and they kept throwing the left. It was frustrating. I probably random guessed at 6, at least. And educated guessed at a minimum of 10. With that said…I have minimal confidence in my afternoon performance. Test outcome…TBD.
> ...


I bet you did ok on the exam. I have the similar feeling, they asked too many problems that asked differently than the practice problems or something new. After I recheck that I find out more than 10 questions that I made stupid mistakes. Think is the key word this time and engineering life.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 7, 2011)

I finally pass the Mechanical- T&amp;F PE. This is my thrid time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :multiplespotting:


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 7, 2011)

chaocl said:


> I finally pass the Mechanical- T&amp;F PE. This is my thrid time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :multiplespotting:


Congrats, third time's a charm!


----------



## chaocl (Jan 7, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> chaocl said:
> 
> 
> > I finally pass the Mechanical- T&amp;F PE. This is my thrid time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :multiplespotting:
> ...


Thank you! I start study the PE since April, 2009 until now and Study FE from Dec, 2007 to Jan, 2009) bacially I study from Dec, 2007 until now. 4 years, man 4 years........

I am so happy right now!!!!!!


----------



## principal (Jan 7, 2011)

chaocl said:


> I finally pass the Mechanical- T&amp;F PE. This is my thrid time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arty-smiley-048: :bananalama: :multiplespotting:


CONGRATS! :drunk: :thumbs: :beerchug:


----------



## acontractor (Jan 21, 2011)

chaocl said:


> acontractor said:
> 
> 
> > I took ME Thermal and Fluids. It is my first trial. I did fine in AM session. I am expecting around 35/40. PM session was brutal. I couldn't get close answer to many of the problems. I will probably get between 15-25/40.
> ...



I passed. I was quite surprised. I got total of 76 but didn't receive the breakdown. You're probably right. My AM score would have pulled PM score.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 21, 2011)

congrats chaocl... and everyone else.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

